# Rotating Video 90 degrees?



## Eco (May 3, 2010)

Last week in Jamaica I shot a short video of a guy walking down a flight of stairs on his hands with a P&S.  The camera was rotated 90 degrees so I could get the stairs and him in the frame.  Now of course my darn video is rotated and I need to correct it before uploading it to YouTube.

So.....  Is there anyway to rotate a video?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Stegner (May 3, 2010)

Not if you want it posted on YouTube. YouTube has a set ratio that can't be changed. Your best bet would be to create a new video file (empty). And bring your rotated video into it, then scale it to fit the height of the new video. You will of course have black bars on the right and left hand side. But you'll at least have it in the right aspect ratio.

That's my thoughts, unless I'm wrong about YouTube, this should work.


----------

